# Bareback Pads For Bony Withers?



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Just make sure you get one that doesn't have stirrups  bareback pads with stirrups are just plain dangerous.

Subscribing because I would like to ride bareback more but I have an uncomfortably-built horse too!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

This is the one I have: English Bareback Pad

I like it and it's been quite durable with regular use. Good cushion for both me and my horse and it's never slipped or slid on me.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I have the western version of Sharpies pad. Basically the only difference is it's a square cut with a Velcro pouch on one side and a water bottle holder on the other, perfect for trail rides. It is very cushy, stable, and the suede gives you a lot of stick. I rode a barely broke 3 yo in this pad and easily sat a number of shies and spooks.


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes I know the ones with stirrups are dangerous and can hurt the horse's back! Charlie's whole spine feels like it sticks up and I just dont ahve good balance yet! So suede is what I want to look for in bareback pads! Okay!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

So, yes some horses are more comfortable bareback than others, but maybe your horse needs a bit more weight and/or muscle? Especially given his age?


----------



## WinstonH123 (Oct 11, 2013)

We are working on fattening him up!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a Best Friends brand bareback pad, I can clip a horn bag to the front strap, and it has a pocket for a small water bottle on the back of one side and another pocket on the other side, it has a nonstick seat and a nice girth. I have started putting a cushy white English pad underneath because of a slightly bony spine/withers. I really love mine!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Another vote for the Best Friend bareback pad. I love mine 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

I should say that the pad is very padded and comfy. I use it on our mare as well and no need for the extra pad, it is just the way my gelding is built.


----------

